# Workbench



## Iggles88 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey all, I just reorganized my shop and love the way it's come out. There's one thing that I'm missing in my shop, I need a decent workbench. I don't have a workbench, I have just a regular table that has worked pretty well but as I've gotten more into using hand tools it's just not sturdy enough. Ive been looking around at different styles of workbenches and have been trying to pick one that I like. I have some extra hardwood flooring that I'd really like to incoporate somehow because I need to keep costs as low as possible. Has anyone built something like this? I'm trying to get some good ideas on what would be the cheapest way to get a nice workbench but also keep costs way down.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I've seen a few on LJ's that used flooring for benchtops. I'd try searching or the workbench smackdown thread. No reason it would not work; use some sheet goods as a foundation under it. If the flooring is prefinished you might want to rough it up some as a slick workbench is tough for holding stock tightly.

If you're getting into hand tools I'd say you want at least 250# of weight on your bench. That could be just the bench weight, or you could add weight like sandbags or cinder blocks, you just don't want that sucker moving on you. I had the same problem with my old bench, so I built a new one last winter.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/31539

Here ya go.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39419

This one might be better for you Iggles88. It has the flooring on top
and amazing clamp on devices.


----------



## Iggles88 (Dec 8, 2011)

Waho I Started to read that workbench thread before I went to bed last night. Some very nice workbenches but they look do expensive to build. I only got about 45 replies into it so I'll check more into it later thanks.


----------



## 502flier (Mar 1, 2012)

I needed to fix up my workbench on a seriously small budget. I already had a heavy cedar frame under it, but needed a new top. Went to a lumber store and bought a 'damaged' solid core exterior door for twenty bucks. It's flat, cheap, and easily replaceable…and I have yet to figure out where the damage was.

I have no guilt about screwing a jig onto it or marking it up.


----------

